# Sticky  ACS Vesuvius Evo Leva - Comparison chart



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The functions and capabilities of the Vesuvius Evo Leva are quite extensive compared to other machines on the market. I made a little checklist, so people can use it when considering a lever machine and for them to compare functions etc.. vs the Vesuvius Evo Leva. The main thread is also quite long and this should be a quick place for people to look at features.

View attachment evo comparison sheet.pdf


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> The functions and capabilities of the Vesuvius Evo Leva are quite extensive compared to other machines on the market. I made a little checklist, so people can use it when considering a lever machine and for them to compare functions etc.. vs the Vesuvius Evo Leva. The main thread is also quite long and this should be a quick place for people to look at features.
> 
> View attachment 58239
> 
> ...


 Needed to add

*Stainless wet liner sleeve in bore and stainless steel piston assembly (as opposed to a chromed brass liner and brass piston assembly.. *


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@DavecUK Makes you wonder why ACS use such vast amounts of stainless steel, when the industry standard seems to be brass or other much cheaper metals


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> @DavecUK Makes you wonder why ACS use such vast amounts of stainless steel, when the industry standard seems to be brass or other much cheaper metals


 Because the ACS group costs almost twice as much as certain 58mm groups. It's not just about the use of stainless...but the fact that the pressure seal *never passes the piston port*, this means it lasts longer and works better, with *less washout*. It's why only 1 pressure seal is needed, because it has a proper valve system, rather than using seals in opposite directions to do the job. technically it's a very good lever group indeed.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@DavecUK and here was me thinking for years through indoctrination, that another certain 58mm lever could not be bettered


----------



## Levvieman (Sep 14, 2021)

Amazing you got this machine equipped with the older style groupheads. When my grouphead was worn out and I needed a new one I wanted the original,older type but couldn't get those.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Levvieman said:


> Amazing you got this machine equipped with the older sryle groupheads. When my grouphead was worn out and I needed a new one I wanted the original,older type but couldn't get those.


 Tha alpha 1 test bed was made using scrap parts...it was a very old group that came from a bar.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@davecUK I for one, and I am sure others would be interested also in my request. Could you compile aa table comparing two sets of data.

1) The difference in make up of the LSM group to the Fiorenzato

2) Could you compare the features of the Evo to the LR24.....to show that there is more to shot adjustment than the ability to increase/decrease the PI.

I aam sure folks would find this most interesting, especially given the price point differential


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> there is more to shot adjustment than the ability to increase/decrease the PI.


 I wonder whether even adjusting PI pressure is important on a lever machine. I use a seven-year-old L1 with the boiler pressure set to 1.4 (and a restrictor in the thermosyphon circuit). The only machine-controlled adjustment I sometimes make when pulling a shot is to the group temperature (and thereby the brew water temp), by flushing or externally cooling the group surface. Nonetheless, I find myself able to pull satisfying (and measurably high EY) shots at any roast level (including ultra-light Nordic roasts). Of course, I can't do side-by-side comparisons with an LR or an Evo, but I wonder how much better these other machines could be.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

mathof said:


> Nonetheless, I find myself able to pull satisfying (and measurably high EY) shots at any roast level (including ultra-light Nordic roasts). Of course, I can't do side-by-side comparisons with an LR or an Evo, but I wonder how much better these other machines could be.


 Where the Evo takes lever development to another level is in its ability to effortlessly tweak brew temperature in a highly replicable manner which, IMO, is the biggest factor when working with lighter roasts. Having owned a Londinium with fixed PI pressure and a Londinium R, can confirm there is a perceptible difference in the way the Evo produces espresso. With the Londinium R, I would have to run shot time to 40sec and above to tame highly acidic roasts which also produced some unwelcome bitter notes.

Currently brewing espresso with Coffee by the Casuals Kenyan which is lightly roasted, extremely bright and acidic and very enjoyable. With these beans, I find shots in the 25-30 sec range are to my taste preference - tamed acidity and not bitterness. For reference, pulled some shots at 40 secs - acidity more muted at the expense of bitter notes creeping in.


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Having owned a Londinium with fixed PI pressure and a Londinium R


 On LR were you using digital pre-inf kit? Or the standard LR with 3 bar preinf?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

pj.walczak said:


> On LR were you using digital pre-inf kit? Or the standard LR with 3 bar preinf?


 LR without the digital PI kit. Considered fitting one but put off by price and Reiss blogging he didn't think there was anything to be gained by going over 4 bar PI.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

pj.walczak said:


> On LR were you using digital pre-inf kit? Or the standard LR with 3 bar preinf?


 Makes very little difference. It has been shown, that the effect PI variance has on the taste of a shot is negligible. The real way to influence a shot is by pid control of group and brew boilers


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> It has been shown, that the effect PI variance has on the taste of a shot is negligible.


 I cannot agree with this. But, let's not make it another fanboy war Atari vs Amiga, Mac vs PC, etc... 

No doubt you have a great machines, but it doesn't mean every other lever on the market is crap. I can understand why some people don't like Reiss, but it should not be an excuse, to deprecate Londinium machines.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

pj.walczak said:


> I cannot agree with this. But, let's not make it another fanboy war Atari vs Amiga, Mac vs PC, etc...
> 
> No doubt you have a great machines, but it doesn't mean every other lever on the market is crap. I can understand why some people don't like Reiss, but it should not be an excuse, to deprecate Londinium machines.


 Are you unable to discuss things in a normal pleasant manner? I certainly am if you wish to continue the conversation. I never mentioned anything about any other lever machine being crap. I never mentioned anything about Reiss. I passed no comment on Londinium machines. I think you did. You asked a question and I answered it. Sure, you do not have to agree with my answer but that represents my view point in just the same way as your answer represents your viewpoint. I respect your viewpoint even if I think it is wrong.


----------

